# Please correct me if Im wrong, but ...



## AHaskell5 (Sep 14, 2011)

I remember reading a little while back about shows. Now do you have to actually show up at a show in order to enter or can you just ship the fish in and cross your fingers? If I remember correctly I read you can just ship them. The reason I ask is the closest place to me that shows is CT and my family would murder me if I dragged them on that 4 1/2 ONE way car ride! :shock: I dont plan on showing this fall, seeing how I JUST got my pair to spawn today ... so if I can crank out another gen. after this one I shouldddd be good to go for spring :-D Ive been looking into (mildly) showing for years now but never sat down and learned everything I should know.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You don't have to attend the shows. You can ship them there. Some of our breeders can give you more details.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

I have been shipping fish to shows for this show season that just started at the beginning of the month. They do a point-based championship over the year so pretty much everyone competing is mailing fish to most of the shows, and maybe attending one.


----------



## AHaskell5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you both for the info !


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

A place to start... 

http://basementbettas.com/showing-your-bettas/81-showing/109-entering-a-show.html

My first two shows i hand carried mine in. Can do either but you need the preregistrations to show secretaries by Wednesday before the show either way.


----------



## AHaskell5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you! And I wasnt going to even think about an attempt to show fish until next spring, I was just gunna tuck the info away for future reference


----------

